
2019-nCoV: early estimation of epidemiological parameters and predictions - nabla9
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.23.20018549v1
======
greenonions
Per source: "Caution: Preprints are preliminary reports of work that have not
been peer-reviewed. They should not be relied on to guide clinical practice or
health-related behavior and should not be reported in news media as
established information."

------
ayh2
>> We estimate the basic reproduction number of the infection (R_0) to be 3.8
(95% confidence interval, 3.6-4.0), indicating that 72-75% of transmissions
must be prevented by control measures for infections to stop increasing.

>> We estimate that only 5.1% (95%CI, 4.8-5.5) of infections in Wuhan are
identified, and by 21 January a total of 11,341 people (prediction interval,
9,217-14,245) had been infected in Wuhan since the start of the year.

>> Should the epidemic continue unabated in Wuhan, we predict the epidemic in
Wuhan will be substantially larger by 4 February (191,529 infections;
prediction interval, 132,751-273,649),

